# تعلم كيف تحرك الماوس من لوحة المفاتيح بدون استخدام الماوس



## mickol (15 يونيو 2009)

*تخيل وانت في منتصف الليل  تعطل الماوس عليك ولا تستطيع العمل به ، وانت عارف إن
المحلات قفلوا ، والمصيبة انك محتاج العمل على الكمبيوتر ..تعمل ايه؟؟!!
الطريقة بسيطة تستطيع من خلال لوحة المفاتيح أن تحرك الماوس والطريقة بسيطة كالتالي:
لتحرك مؤشر الفأرة من خلال لوحة المفاتيح اتبع الخطوات التالية:
* اضغط على زر إبدأ (START)
* ثم اختار إعدادات (SETTINGS)
* ثم لوحة التحكم (CONTROL PANEL)
* اضغط على اختيارات إضافية (ACCESSIBILITY OPTIONS)
* اختار من أعلى النافذة الماوس (MOUSE)
* ثم ضع علامة صح لتفعيل إستخدام الماوس من أزرار لوحة التحكيم
* اضغط على إعدادات (SETTING) لإضافة بعض الإعدادات الخاصة مثل:
- سرعة مؤشر الماوس.
- ظهور أيقونة خاصة بالماوس على شريط الأدوات.
- تفعيل زر (Num Lock) لإيقاف وتشغيل الميزة.

التحكم بالماوس من لوحة المفاتيح:
- أولا اضغط على زر NumLock لتفعيل التحكم بمؤشر الفأرة.
- إتباع الجدول التالي للتحكم بالفأرة.
الزر (ـ) لتهيئة الضغط على الزر الأيمن في الفأرة والزر (/) لتهيئة الضغط على الزر الأيسر.
Delete الزر (DEL) للقيام بعملية
رقم(2) للتحريك لأسفل و (8)لأعلى و (4)لليسار و (6)لليمين و(5)لتفعيل الضغط على ماتريد كأنك تضغط على الزر الأيسر للماوس .​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

رااااااااااااائع ​
شكرا ليك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ooo_ooo (19 يونيو 2009)

معلش هو احنا بعد ما نختار start نجيب منين ال settings معلش


----------



## ooo_ooo (19 يونيو 2009)

معلش هو احنا بعد ما نختار start نجيب منين ال settings معلش


----------



## mickol (21 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ياجماعه وبص ياعم الحج اللى مش فاهم ممكن تستغنى عن setting

وتدوس على start وبعدين CONTROL PANEL اكيد انت عارفها  وبعدين  
 ACCESSIBILITY OPTIONS​*


----------



## mickol (21 يونيو 2009)

وبعدين انت تكمل اوكى ولو فى حاجه مش فاهمها ابعتلى تانى ويارب اكون فهمتك كويس


----------



## doooody (21 يونيو 2009)

_ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## mr.hima (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا ميكول 
على الحاجة دة كنت بدور عليها من زمان وملقيتش حد يفكرني بيها 
لأني كنت عارفها قبل كدة بس نسيتها ...بس اني افتكرها ابدا ... لغاية ما جيت يا معلم


----------



## mickol (23 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جدن ياجما عه على ردودكو العسل دى*


----------

